# New England 10-12 Storm



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like a major 3 day storm coming!!!!! keeping fingers crossed


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

where is this coming from?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Only thing i see on my extended forecast is a chance of rain on the 14th with temps near 40


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thats what im saying i still dont see


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Not sure where your seeing that, Western Mass long range is:

*Thu Feb 12 Showers H46° L29° 40% Chance of Precip

Fri Feb 13 Showers H44° L23° 60% Chance of Precip

Sat Feb 14 Cloudy H35° L20° 10% Chance of Precip*

No white stuff in my forecast.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

from the NWS site

.LONG TERM /SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY/...
COLD FRONT PUSHES OFFSHORE SUN NIGHT WITH HIGH PRESSURE OF
PACIFIC ORIGIN BUILDING FROM THE NORTHERN PLAINS TOWARDS THE AREA
THROUGH MON...PASSING OFF THE COAST TUESDAY.

LEADING WARM FRONT AHEAD OF A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE MID SECTION
OF THE COUNTRY COULD BRING CLOUDS AND A FEW RAIN OR SNOW SHOWERS
TUES NIGHT IN RETURN FLOW.

*
OTHERWISE GFS/ECMWF IN PRETTY GOOD AGREEMENT WITH MORE
SIGNIFICANT SYSTEM APPROACHING THE REGION FOR THE LATE WED/THURS
PERIOD AS STRONG PAC SHORTWAVE ENERGY EJECTS INTO THE CENTRAL
PLAINS AND THEN TOWARDS THE NE. ENERGY AND SYSTEM LOOKS TO TRACK
WEST OF APPALACHIANS AT THIS TIME...WITH MAINLY A LIQUID SYSTEM AT
THIS TIME.
*


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

That big storm that has been spining off the cali coast is moving in finally. They showed earlier in week before we got snow. They said it was just sitting there spinning, Well now its moving dowwn cali Coast. they even say they didnt think it was going to be this big with mositure. So all the weather reports havent adjusted for it yet

http://www.10news.com/weather/index.html


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

the most im seeing is rain maybe


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know you guys but i am not sick of the snow yet. I could have a few more storms. so far I've been out 15 times and we still have 1 1/2months left...I'll be waiting for snow on the 12th. a quick 3" would be nice


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

sir spaniourd;744874 said:


> I don't know you guys but i am not sick of the snow yet. I could have a few more storms. so far I've been out 15 times and we still have 1 1/2months left...I'll be waiting for snow on the 12th. a quick 3" would be nice


i agree but none of this 3inch stuff need atleast 6


----------

